# choosing pup for sport



## czech gsd (Feb 26, 2010)

just wondering how to chose pup for sport(Schutzhund or PSA).Ive put a deposit down on a pup and I got pick male on a very solid working line.I have experience with Czech GSD's but would be a beginner in schutzhund.any working line people out there who can give me some advice:help:
thanks
Tony


----------



## atravis (Sep 24, 2008)

A note on Czech dogs (as someone with experience in them, you probably already know this): dogs from this line are more likely than not going to be working off of civil aggression/fight drive, not prey. Meaning your puppy may or many not be as easy to identify for the sport as a more prey-driven line.

Dogs that like to chase after you, or play with toys (especially tugging games) will most likely be good candidates. Try and pick a pup who is active but not hyper, really seems to take an active interest in you and your movements, and who is easily motivated (be it with food/toys/affection/etc).


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Is the breeder involved in SchH? If so, I'd let the breeder pick the pup for you. As long as the pup shows confidence, pack drive and comes from good lines, should be a natural at the sport. 
If you are involved in a SchH club maybe have the TD go with you to visit the litter if you are the one to actually be picking the pup vs the breeder choosing one for you.
The foundation training is as important as the pup you end up with~Congrats and enjoy your new puppy!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

If the breeder is involved in SchH and experienced picking puppies for work I would allow them to pick the puppy for you. The breeder will know the litter better than anyone. Otherwise I would take an experienced person with you to test the pups. Someone that has had success picking and then raising and titling those pups in SchH.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

lhczth said:


> If the breeder is involved in SchH and experienced picking puppies for work I would allow them to pick the puppy for you. The breeder will know the litter better than anyone. Otherwise I would take an experienced person with you to test the pups. Someone that has had success picking and then raising and titling those pups in SchH.


I agree 100%!

Also if you're new to SchH (like I am) I'd let the breeder know this too. There might be a difference in a puppy for a newbie as opposed to a puppy for an experienced handler.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

onyx'girl said:


> Is the breeder involved in SchH? If so, I'd let the breeder pick the pup for you. As long as the pup shows confidence, pack drive and comes from good lines, should be a natural at the sport.
> If you are involved in a SchH club maybe have the TD go with you to visit the litter if you are the one to actually be picking the pup vs the breeder choosing one for you.
> The foundation training is as important as the pup you end up with~Congrats and enjoy your new puppy!


The reason we pay all that money to the breeder is for their background and experience with the breed and breeding! They should be much better at evaluating a litter full of adorable puppies and picking out the one that best fits YOUR background and experience with the breed.


----------

